# Sonic & Knuckles vs All Robot Masters



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 9, 2007)

[
VS


The battle starts in on the rooftops of New York City. The Robot Masters come in groups, separated by the games they appeared in, starting with the first game. 

A new group comes to battle every 20 seconds. The Robot Masters are bloodlusted, Sonic & Knuckles are in character.

Who wins?​


----------



## Fang (Sep 10, 2007)

Blues solo's.


----------



## Coaxmetal (Sep 10, 2007)

Flash Man freezes time for Sonic and Knuckles which allows the other robot masters from the second game time to utterly destroy them. It's just the nature of Flash Man and the fact he would have backup that makes it hard for Sonic and Knuckles to win this one in my opinion.


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 10, 2007)

Being in character screws Sonic and Knuckles. They end up arguing and get pwnd.


----------



## Piekage (Sep 10, 2007)

Coaxmetal said:


> Flash Man freezes time for Sonic and Knuckles which allows the other robot masters from the second game time to utterly destroy them. It's just the nature of Flash Man and the fact he would have backup that makes it hard for Sonic and Knuckles to win this one in my opinion.



Wouldn't that freeze the other Robots as well?


----------



## Emerald Chaos (Sep 10, 2007)

What version of Sonic and Knuckles are you using?


----------

